# What happens after the one year contract



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I have had Dish Network about a week now, and have to ask this question.. After the "one year contract" ends, what are the scenarios if I decide not to renew for another year? I hear there are several things.. like you can never get rid of them, as they will bill your credit card. I have a friend that had Direct TV and he had to cancel his credit card, and they continued to send him invoices for another year. Dish Network wouldn't do this , would they?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You have to cancel service. They will continue to bill you until you cancel. If you simply stop watching they will not know and will keep billing you.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> I have had Dish Network about a week now, and have to ask this question.. After the "one year contract" ends, what are the scenarios if I decide not to renew for another year? I hear there are several things.. like you can never get rid of them, as they will bill your credit card. I have a friend that had Direct TV and he had to cancel his credit card, and they continued to send him invoices for another year. Dish Network wouldn't do this , would they?


Let's wait for a Charlie Chat, I'm sure they'll mention Credit Card Auto Pay !!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It depends on what your original investment is. If you subscribed to Digital Home Plan, after your one year, you can cancel at anytime and return the equipment. If you purchased the equipment, you can cancel at anytime and keep the equipment. There are special discounts if you pre-pay for a year, but, other than that, you become another month-to-month subscriber.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

MikeW said:


> It depends on what your original investment is. If you subscribed to Digital Home Plan, after your one year, you can cancel at anytime and return the equipment. If you purchased the equipment, you can cancel at anytime and keep the equipment. There are special discounts if you pre-pay for a year, but, other than that, you become another month-to-month subscriber.


I purchased the equiptment(PVR 508 and 30l), and agreeded to a one year contract. And lets hope that is all I agreed to.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> I have had Dish Network about a week now, and have to ask this question.. After the "one year contract" ends, what are the scenarios if I decide not to renew for another year? I hear there are several things.. like you can never get rid of them, as they will bill your credit card. I have a friend that had Direct TV and he had to cancel his credit card, and they continued to send him invoices for another year. Dish Network wouldn't do this , would they?


It would be similar to if you had rented an apartment. After your lease (program committment) expires you go on a month by month basis. You would need to contact Dish and ask to cancel in order for the subscription to end. If you had purchased your equipment or if it was provided to you as a promotional new subscriber than after the year the equipment is yours.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There are special promotions that they make you sign up for another 12 month commitment to get that promotion such as Dishmover, Dish500 upgrade, etc. 

If you purchase the annual programming package then you get charged for only 11 months instead of 12 months. The exception to this is AEP (America's Everything Package) where you get Top 150 and all four premium movie packages (HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Showtime) in which they already give you a discount for that package. I have seen them actually charge for the Top 150 annual (11 months billed) and all four premium movie channel packages annual (11 months billed as well) and it be cheaper than AEP for 12 months, in the past.

They do not offer an annual discount to the sports package, networks, superstations, and some others that I cannot think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> There are special promotions that they make you sign up for another 12 month commitment to get that promotion such as Dishmover, Dish500 upgrade, etc.
> 
> If you purchase the annual programming package then you get charged for only 11 months instead of 12 months. The exception to this is AEP (America's Everything Package) where you get Top 150 and all four premium movie packages (HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Showtime) in which they already give you a discount for that package. I have seen them actually charge for the Top 150 annual (11 months billed) and all four premium movie channel packages annual (11 months billed as well) and it be cheaper than AEP for 12 months, in the past.
> 
> They do not offer an annual discount to the sports package, networks, superstations, and some others that I cannot think of right off the top of my head.


I ordered the Top 150, and they gave me the "American Everything Package" for the 3 months on the four premium movie packages., then I can go back to the Top 150 at $42.99 per month.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That is another promotion that is going on I believe. In the past I know that customers got billed past the free months of programming in the past in which they quit getting their programming credits and it was up to the customer to call in and downgrade service in which was a $5 fee.


----------

